# Pigeon didn't come home - missing 2 nights



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

My pigeons are siblings who are about 50 days now. They were both taken care of by their parents but one I fed because the parents wouldn't feed her. They are both very friendly with me, want to sit in my bun and follow me around the apartment. Recently, the parents turned on them snd started attacking them, I'm guessing they want them out of the best so they can reclaim their house. The babies are terrified of the parents do I stopped letting the parents in and they literally camp in front of the window all day and night until it gets pitch dark and they have to go to their primary best, the one they had before they set up shop in my apartment. Anyways, I wanted to let the babies out to fly and have fun. The first couple of times it went well brcYde the parents had not turned on the babies yet. Then one of the pigeons, Sadaf, the one I hand fed, didn't come back one night. The next day she returned with the father (this was before the parents turned on them but the mother had turned so Sadaf was chased off and afraid to return until the father brought her back). This was repeated a second time becUse I didn't know at that time why Sadaf was disappearing overnight. Once I figured it out I would wait for her around 5pm and assist her back by shooing the mother away. Well once the father turned the whole thing changed. Thr babies can't come home because the parents block the entry and beat one pigeon baby so bad that blood came out of his underarm. After some days indoors I felt it was cruel they were trapped and I was going to be at work do I decided to let them fly. When I got home I called and the brother showed up, took 3 attempts to get him back in because the father would try to beat him but he made it with my help and I shut the screen on the father. But no Sadaf. Gone. I waited and it got dark and I thought maybe she is hiding from fright and will return in the morning . Well she didn't. Then a second night and no Sadaf. Today I looked everywhere and called to her. I decided to let the brother out in hopes he can find her but I don't know. She us no where. The parents are back to blocking the entry back to my apartment so even if Sadaf wanted to make an attempt , she can't. I want to die now. I'm so upset and it's all my fault for encouraging her to go outside . I know she is very very attached to her brother so she would not hurt leave . Plus she likes living with him in my apartment. She is attached . So something is preventing her return and its either death or she is too afraid to try again . She will die, she can't compete for food, she is sma due to her not being fed by her parents and she is timid after her parents beat her. She trembled like a leaf. So how can she come home? Her brother is s changed bird. Not remotely recognizable . He doesn't talk or eat and he wants nothing to do with me, trust is destroyed since I lost his sister . He is literally upset and I'm not imaginin . His personality is so different . He just layed there , he hardly even used the bathroom . When I tried to touch him he pecked me and was scared. Basically his sister vanished and his whole sense of security and routine are shaken . I let him out hoping he can find her . But what about Sadaf? Is she lost? If a predator didn't get her, is she now too weak from lack of food and water to move? Is she going to die in a corner? Is she dead already ? I looked everywhere . She must be tucked away just dying . It's all my fault , I insisted she learn the area and make friends. Now she is dead. I'm devastated and so angry at those parents . I get they want the nest but they were so merciless with her . She feels she can't come home or it's not worth the risk even though she loves home, she really does. I had to peel her off me. Now she is gone. It's been 2 nights with no food or water . If she doesn't come back by 6-7pm them I guess it's safe to say she is dead. I hate the parents. They don't care if she dies even. I don't get how that is nature. It's one thing to want the nest back, it's another to be willing to kill their own babies over it. They won't ever get it back. They're never coming inside again . I can't believe this happened . Is there any hope or is she dead after 2 nights?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry to hear of the troubles and hope Sadaf shows up soon.


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

thank you. I walked all over the park and around the building. I didn't see her anywhere. I went inside and called her brother back in. Then I went back out and started yelling her name, nothing. I live in an 8 floor, huge building that has little spaces between 3 connecting buildings. I looked in all the in-betweens and asked the super to let me downstairs and I looked in the basement and in the nooks and crannies. I looked through binoculars. Well I was standing with my friend across the street from my building, we were scanning to see if we could see her. He thought he saw her but it was 4 stories up. I got under where she was and started calling her name because I could only see a head and I don't see that well to see a small pigeon way up there. So I started calling her and the bird reacted. She stretched her neck out and looked down at me while the other birds ignored me so I was still not sure because I was afraid to believe. I called her and this time she craned her neck and looked right dead at me and I knew it was her! I kept saying come here, come here! She pushed her chest forward and I knew then she was going to come down but she was afraid. It is NYC and so many people in the street and people were laughing and me and heavy traffic and I think she was frightened on just how she was going to come straight down, the sidewalk wasn't very wide. So she flew a few stories down then was on the fire escape. She had 1 story to go and there is an iron fence with sharp pointed tops, nowhere else for her to land but on me, I think she was scared of all the people. Anyways, I encouraged her and we made a plan somehow, she would make it to the pointy top and I would get her and she did! she couldn't sit on it, one foot on one side and the other there and it was only half an inch wide so she had to flap her wings because she wasn't sitting. Anyways, I put my hand out and she stepped onto it. I was so happy but then two teen jerks scared her and she flew into the street and a truck was coming, I screamed like a lunatic. She didn't seem to have good control over her flying, I guess it was too narrow a space to make all these maneuvers plus she is young and inexperienced. So she went into traffic and the guy stopped, I think the light was red but I was also screaming and he was looking at me confused. Then she didn't know what to do so she flew back up the 4 stories to where she was in the beginning. So I called her again and we did the same thing, she came to the point gate and walked on my hand but this time I held her really close and ran into my building and home! She was so hungry and thirsty. Her #2 looks awful. It looks like white toothpaste with a hint of light green but I have never seen it like that. I guess she had nothing to eat for 2 days I fed her and watered her and she sat with me and her brother. Then her eyes started closing so I took her to her nest to sleep. So she is back! I am so happy. Thank you for caring and I know that was a play by play you may not have wanted but I wanted to tell you how I found her. I really love her and her brother. They are wild pigeons from the mean streets of NYC but they have great personalities and are so funny. I think all the hecklers were shocked when she actually flew down to me and I carried her away the second time. I wish I knew how to post photos, she is all white with black spots and some dark a the end of her tail. Really cute. Sadaf means pearl in Farsi, she is both precious and shiny like a pearl


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

ok, I posted photos, I think I messed it up a couple of times. The one with the dark neck area is Gunfoun. They are a little older now, I have more recent pics but I don't want to spam you with my pigeon photos. They are 3 weeks older now, wow, that is a lot! Ill show you one after Sadaf's bath, it is about 10 days old


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

Sadaf after her bath


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

Gunfoun


----------



## forooghandfahd (Jul 12, 2014)

Sadaf
(she is 3 weeks older now)


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey, I loved reading this story, some time thrilling and some time suspense. And most importantly I felt each and every sentence of your story filled with love for them. So cute Sadaf and amazing brother!!! 
What is his name? One of my brother 's wife name is Sadaf and my hen is Samra. 
Thanks for sharing the whole story word by word, it was awesome!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

A bit surprised!! You released her at this young age of just 3 weeks? She isn't old enough to be released so be careful for future.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! So glad to hear the happy ending and agree with kiddy, would not release again so young.


----------

